# Opinions needed



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok fellas, so I'm torn on what I should do. So the goat pretty much has an entirely original interior, from the carpet to the headliner. The only thing I have replaced has been the rear dash panel as it was incorrect when I bought it and looked like crap. 

I'm contemplating replacing the headliner, door panels and the carpet, but unsure if it will hurt its value long term. You can see from the pics how they currently look, which isn't bad imo. The carpet is mainly torn at the edges. Again not a show car, mainly daily when its not too hot here in AZ. 



































-X


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Also is there a boot and trim plate for a manual with console? I'm seeing one through ames but it doesn't look like it will fit right. Any have a pic of there shifter with boot and console?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

First question:
When are you planning to sell the car?

Bear


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

BearGFR said:


> First question:
> When are you planning to sell the car?
> 
> Bear


Never unless it comes down to it.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

xconcepts said:


> Never unless it comes down to it.



Well, allrighty then --- that makes it easy. 

If you never plan to sell it, then why in the world would you fret over resale value?

Do what pleases YOU on the car and don't look back. The only opinion that matters is yours.

Bear


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

Also, keep in mind Bears' assessment that it is only original once! I would LOVE nothing better than to have an all original interior! (Even if it's not exactly perfect). Just my opinion. (Perhaps you can add a little carpet to the bad areas)


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

gjones said:


> Also, keep in mind Bears' assessment that it is only original once! I would LOVE nothing better than to have an all original interior! (Even if it's not exactly perfect). Just my opinion. (Perhaps you can add a little carpet to the bad areas)


True, I did say that. Still though, none of that matters if he's never going to sell it.
This particular topic is one that's "near and dear" to my heart. I too had myself all worked up into a right and proper dither over my car, worrying about paint color and vinyl top. Should I go 'original' or should I do what I liked? Back and forth..... So I DO understand something of the 'pain' that Xconcepts is going through over this decision.

Then my sweet wonderful bride asked me that key question, and it got very easy after that 

Bear


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes, I guess when it all boils down, personal preference is the #1 factor. If you've seen any under hood pictures of the Lemans, you'll notice the color scheme of the engine is not correct. I personally LOVE that Pontiac "electric Freeze-Pop" blue color that graced the engine originally, and had every intention of painting it such, until (AHEM) a certain person of female persuasion convinced me otherwise. Normally it would have eaten away at me until death, no less, but the car is so far removed from original that I am now having fun at coloring things under the hood. I have been liberated! It is xconcepts' car in question, and yes, do what you feel is right. You too may become liberated! :cheers


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I would keep it original as long as it makes you happy. Then you can enjoy it and live with it and not worry about keeping it "perfect". Mine is similar, original but has two mouse holes under the sun visors in the headliner. Those will be where I stick my sunglasses I guess.


----------



## Supersam (Apr 21, 2013)

I would say keep it original as long as it makes you happy then when/if you start wanting more then customize it to your desires, that's what I'm doing with my 04, that's what i did with my truck before I sold it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Is it possible to "clean" or redye the original upholstery? It looks to be in good shape aside from the discoloration. 

My car has original - door panels, front and rear seats and dash. I replaced the carpet, headliner, package shelf and the rear side panels.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this post...asleep at the wheel, I guess. If it were my car, I'd keep it original. BUT, I would pull the headlinder and replace it. It has what appear to be rust stains, and that needs to be addressed. (unless the car was smoked in, a lot). Pull the headliner, install fatmatt, frost king, or some other insulating high tech matting on the ceiling after de-rusting it (if rusty) and install a new headliner. The seats/panels look great, they just need a real cleaning. They are only original once, and the repop panels, good as they are, are different than the originals. Now, you could also completely re-do the interior and save the original seat covers and panels, as long as they were removed carefully and stored correctly. Personally, I like the 'lived in' look of your interior....it shows its history. Once you strip and remove all of the patina and age off of a car, much 'history' is lost forever and it becomes just another restored car. Do what YOU want, it's your car.


----------

